# Warming brisket smoked day before without drying it out or other bad side effects?



## smoke (Jul 15, 2013)

We are having a party this  weekend and want to smoke brisket. We have smoked brisket quite a few  times but always then ate it right after or during the same day/night. 



  For the party we want to smoke it the day before and then serve it  hot the next day. We know about letting it cool and the danger zone  before putting it in the fridge, but our question is how to warm it the  next day to serve without it drying out or anything else happening that  would make it taste not as good.


  Thanks for any help!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2013)

All kinds of strategies to heat those things up. Assuming you dont have any left over juice to work with and want to do it fairly painlessly..lay the whole brisket out on a sheet of tin foil. Dump a cup of black coffee over the top and seal it up. Heat in the oven or on the pit at about 300 or so. It should be ready when it start smelling real good..and hit at least 160 when you poke it with the gauge. Be glad to splain some more exotic ways to do it if this one dont sound good.


----------



## smoke (Jul 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> All kinds of strategies to heat those things up. Assuming you dont have any left over juice to work with and want to do it fairly painlessly..lay the whole brisket out on a sheet of tin foil. Dump a cup of black coffee over the top and seal it up. Heat in the oven or on the pit at about 300 or so. It should be ready when it start smelling real good..and hit at least 160 when you poke it with the gauge. Be glad to splain some more exotic ways to do it if this one dont sound good.



this sounds like a very interesting way of doing it... We dont keep the juice normally, just let it drip into the water pan.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2013)

Gotcha. Most of the folks in this neck of the woods..who own bbq cookers generally available to mortals..tends to finish brisket in foil with some good tasting juice. Under that scenario that usually give quite a bit of high quality drippings which can be defatted to add back to the equation for the reheat cycle. Would not taste good to retrieve it from the water pan..I dont think.


----------



## smoke (Jul 15, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Gotcha. Most of the folks in this neck of the woods..who own bbq cookers generally available to mortals..tends to finish brisket in foil with some good tasting juice. Under that scenario that usually give quite a bit of high quality drippings which can be defatted to add back to the equation for the reheat cycle. Would not taste good to retrieve it from the water pan..I dont think.



So do they smoke for some amount of time and then finish in the oven? How long do they do in oven and at what temp?


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 15, 2013)

Well most folks finish it on the pit..but whatever is easiest and most economical. Once it gets wrapped it dont know one heat source from another. General rule of thumb I follow is to try and wrap around 180 f. as measured in the flat..not the point. Point meat dont give a good reading since it has so much fat and is real difficult to overcook so no use to check it there. Once it gets snugly wrapped I try to get it up to at least 195 f. while making sure it easily passes the poke test.  Now some funky injections can make the desired finishing temps much higher. I have had some shot up with FAB B which did not die and give up till around 210. I cook at 295 for all occasions. Now if a person wanted grand prize winners..a slow torment in the foil is a good plan. 200 should do the trick on that. Easy to do in the home oven. Some of the old phart long burners just throw it in the upright and forget about it..lol.


----------



## jayzi (Jul 16, 2013)

Bigwheel you are a wealth of knowledge sir! I appreciate reading your input on these topics. Thanks!


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 16, 2013)

You betcha Sir. Glad to be of some small..hopefully not too misguided service.


----------

